# Prologo Nago Evo saddle anyone tried it?



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am thinking of trying a new saddle. I was thinking of the prologo nago evo. I cant find too much on the saddle. Has anyone used it or tried it? I am using an SLR xp will this saddle be similar?


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*nago*

the prologo nago is much more similar to the slr/slr xp. flat-minimalist. it's very stiff, stiffer than the slr and minimal padding - width is similar (apporx 127-130)

the prologo nago evo is wider (134), has a bit more of a saddle shape (rather than flat) and has some padding and flex. it weighs a little more. it kind of reminds me of something between a selle flite and slr. 

i like the nago evo a lot.

jksu



fah35 said:


> I am thinking of trying a new saddle. I was thinking of the prologo nago evo. I cant find too much on the saddle. Has anyone used it or tried it? I am using an SLR xp will this saddle be similar?


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have it. Very straight front to rear. Flat top side to side. Think Toupe or Aspide in shape. However, it is designed for much more support both by not sagging (which is what the Toupe and Aspide both begin to do) and with a slightly different shape to the rear of the saddle. The padding is well done although the comfort of the saddle rests more in the shape and the consistency of the base. Beautiful construction by the way. Get the TR rather than the regular Evo so you can get the Lorica cover rather than the microfiber one -- much longer lasting and nicer to ride. Also the rails are extremely long so you can get a better position on it. 

Because the saddle is so flat, seat angle is critical. Just a half turn or less on a two-bolt seat post adjustment can make a world of difference. And you need to ride with your hips opened up -- if you are stiff and keep your back curved a lot while riding, stick with a saddle with a deep saddle because any flat saddle will be uncomfortable. However, if you open your hips and have worked on flexibility, it's a superb saddle.

The Prologo Scratch Pro TR is a very similar saddle, similar idea, just slightly wider through the midbody and a hint of a deeper saddle to it (curvature front to rear). Nothing like an Aliante but not perfectly flat either. It's hard to find at times (Art's Cyclery usually has it) but may be a good intermediate option.


----------

